
Growth Busters - EGreg
https://www.growthbusters.org/
======
dmitrygr
Ever seen idiocracy? If you want fewer children, make sure you reduce birth
rates in the right circles. I am going to guess that readers of this website
is not the circle you want low birth rates from...

